
Optimizing website images using bandwidth - ioulaum
https://www.npmjs.com/package/jsbandwidth
======
ioulaum
I know that Facebook's Android app uses bandwidth as the primary indicator for
what resources to load, but I haven't seen this approach mentioned much for
optimizing website assets.

